# Free timber!



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

You may have noticed; last night was new-years eve (btw; happy newyear to you all!).

So we saw many of these: 











This morning I had my yearly 'new years day walk' together with my daughter trough our neighbourhood with one purpose; to find as many of these:










Wooden firework sticks! 
I think we have gathered at least 50 of those, varying from 30 to 80 cm. in lenght and from 5x5 mm. to 10x10 mm. in thickness.
Most are made out of pine, some from multiplex strips. 
They are very suitable for all sorts of things in modelling and as timber for constructing buildings in special. 
And... totally free!! (hey, I'm Dutch!). 

There are more out there, so perhaps I make a second walk tomorrow...
My stock mostly runs out in a year, so it's perfect there is a newyears eve every year!!!









Happy modelling in 2010!!!

Paul


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh to live in a state that allows fireworks. My former in-laws were from South Dakota, and every year I went out I always brought back a $1000 worth of the big stuff, giant rockets, cakes, mortars and big booms. Those were the days.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 07 Jan 2010 05:13 PM 
Oh to live in a state that allows fireworks. My former in-laws were from South Dakota, and every year I went out I always brought back a $1000 worth of the big stuff, giant rockets, cakes, mortars and big booms. Those were the days. 

"Allow fireworks"???? Iowa does not allow them, but I can still get lots of them little sticks off the roof of my house!







I told several of my neighbors that if my house burns down, THEY will be buying me a new one... (but it didn't help).


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

SV;

Lucky ya don't have spruce trees round your property . . they go up as fast as the fireworks that could set them off ! I sweat a little everytime a couple neighbours lite up their firepits One time they left it unattended so i called 911 who suggested a call to the neighbourhood firehall would be appropriate for a educational moment. The nieghbours' wife did not appreicate that sent hubby over who stated i could have come over and enlightened them (ahhhh yeah right that would work and that is if the dog let me walk all the way to the sidedoor ! ) that happened a couple yrs back they don't say much anymore and put up a 6' fence at the back property line which was great so we can again sit staring off into 'space' without being accused of staring into their bkyard. One my neighbours has indicated they tend to exhibit snobbitis/narcissim anyways ! 



What about Chinese New Years ?? Or are ya a neighbourhood of "round-eyes" ! 



doug c


----------

